# Black stuff under gills



## Scoulter101 (Aug 16, 2013)

My sister and I got a beta fish from a store that was closing this afternoon, and it was doing fine and everything, but a couple min ago I went to check to make sure that my fish was doing alright and it had some black stuff sticking out of its gills. I checked my sisters fish and hers didn't seem to have this at all.

I've had betas before and I think i remember some having this problem as well. 

I transferred him to a decent sized tank as soon as I got home and put some stress coat in the water and fed him a bit. He seems a little jumpy but other than that, he looks fine just a little stressed from the move. 

Is he sick or is this normal?


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Perfectly normal! When they flare, it sticks out to make them more intimidating. dw about it. 
What sized tanks are they in?


----------



## Scoulter101 (Aug 16, 2013)

Its a one gallon tank. It only has one fish in it and I was told that a one gallon tank would be fine for a single fish.


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

a one gallon's fine for a betta as long as you keep up with water changes which are:
100% every 3 days
50-100% change every 4 days

Usually people do 100% changes twice a week, but it depends. 
How's the water temperature?

(If you ever have the time/money, you could always buy a 10G (for like $30 at PetSmart, with filter, hood, lights etc) and split it in half, and your bettas will be super happy!


----------



## Scoulter101 (Aug 16, 2013)

The water is about room temp. 70-75 degrees


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

They would be much happier in a 78F-82F range! 
You'll definitely notice an increase in their activity.


----------



## Scoulter101 (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm going out this weekend to get a heater for the water as well as a better filter for the the tank because I didn't have time this afternoon.

The water is sitting at 75-78 degrees right now without the heater (just officially checked the temp)


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

75-78 is not bad. 
I wouldn't recommend a filter in a 1 gal. 
Btw, forgot to say, but the black thing in their gills, is called their beard


----------



## Scoulter101 (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks. You have been most helpful


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Not a problem! If you ever upgrade their tanks, let me know! I'd love to see them  
Good luck with your bettas


----------

